# My Granddaughter blows my mind LOL !



## Sassycakes (May 10, 2019)

I have 3 grandchildren. My Sons 2 boys  are in college and my daughter has an 8yr old little girl. She came over yesterday and asked me if I knew our Genealogy .. So I looked at her surprised and she said "What's the matter Gram ,don't you know what Genealogy is about." I said yes I do. She then said well who is in my blood line. She said " I know you and Poppy and my Mom and Dad are" and then she mentioned all the people on my husband and my side of the family that were in her blood line. I asked how she knew all this and she said "What do you think I am a Baby." Honestly until that moment I did think she was just my little baby doll. Where do they get these things ? They don't teach them in 3rd grade actually I don't ever remember being taught about that in school. Well I know now she is already much smarter than I am. I just am afraid of what she might ask me next time. When she got home she sent me a picture of her Mom, Me and her to show that we looked a little alike. She told me that I was in the middle and her Mom on my left side and she was on my right side. I think it's time I went back to school.


----------



## Babs (May 10, 2019)

She is correct and she is a cutie. You all do look alike.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 10, 2019)

Smart little girl, you, your daughter and grandaughter are all so cute!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 10, 2019)

Really cute. I have 2 Grandsons that come out with things I'm sure I never learned about in grade school. I was still happily playing in the sand box at that age.


----------



## Sassycakes (May 11, 2019)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Really cute. I have 2 Grandsons that come out with things I'm sure I never learned about in grade school. I was still happily playing in the sand box at that age.



I know what you mean. When my oldest grandson started College and said he was studying Bio Medical Engineering I said "Thank God I don't have to help you with homework anymore " I didn't even know what BioMedical Engineering was and he said "Gram I got the best marks when you helped me with Homework." I just laughed thinking I doubt it !


----------



## JustBonee (May 11, 2019)

I understand your amazement Sassy ..  I have granddaughters,  12 and 9,  and they blow my mind each and every day,  with their views of life and the world.  Their understanding of things is so far beyond where I was at their age.   
Really, they leave me in the dust!


----------



## RadishRose (May 11, 2019)

You are all lovely girls and do resemble each other. You grandaughter is so smart!


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 11, 2019)

Actually in most school systems nowadays they do teach the kids the family tree.  In our area, they have an actual tree on paper which they fill in with the names and pictures on the branches.  Supposed to give the kids a sense of belonging etc.  You might ask her if they do it in her school.  It can be a fun project for you to do together.


----------



## Sassycakes (May 11, 2019)

Aneeda72 said:


> Actually in most school systems nowadays they do teach the kids the family tree.  In our area, they have an actual tree on paper which they fill in with the names and pictures on the branches.  Supposed to give the kids a sense of belonging etc.  You might ask her if they do it in her school.  It can be a fun project for you to do together.




That's interesting I didn't know they did that in elementary school. I do remember my grandson having to do one in his Freshman year of high school. I had to give him old pictures of my grandparents etc.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 17, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Actually in most school systems nowadays they do teach the kids the family tree.  In our area, they have an actual tree on paper which they fill in with the names and pictures on the branches.  Supposed to give the kids a sense of belonging etc.  You might ask her if they do it in her school.  It can be a fun project for you to do together.



*When I asked her if they mentioned Genealogy in school ,she said No she saw an AD on television about family history and that was how she got interested in it.*


----------

